# Triban 3 Owners Club



## Onthedrops (11 Jan 2013)

Here's something a bit different. http://triban3owners.freeforums.net/index.cgi 
Not trying to outdo this great forum but thought I'd give this a whirl for a bit of fun. Just a warm and cosy forum for "Tribespeople"
Would be nice to see if it develops. Go on sign up for a giggle.

*Admin - *if this contravenes forum rules please delete this post. Please don't ban me though, I love it here!


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jan 2013)

it's a bit like Morris Minors isn't it?


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jan 2013)

In a good way, that is


----------



## oilyormo (13 Jan 2013)

Onthedrops said:


> Here's something a bit different. http://triban3owners.freeforums.net/index.cgi
> for"Tribespeople"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2013)

Is there a sub forum for knackered hub advice?


----------



## Onthedrops (13 Jan 2013)

Drago said:


> Is there a sub forum for knackered hub advice?


Just get some grease in there before they're wrecked.
Point taken though. It does sound like this is a weakness on T3's judging by the number of mentions it gets.


----------



## Kies (13 Jan 2013)

Can someone give me a step by step guide to greasing these hubs .... My mechanical knowledge is basic at best,but i want to learn


----------



## Onthedrops (13 Jan 2013)

Plenty of vids on Youtube. However, the majority only show how to grease the front hub. Have not as yet come across a video which shows how to tackle the rear wheel.

Hang on, found this:


----------



## Onthedrops (15 Jan 2013)

http://triban3ownersclub.freeforums.net is growing steadily. Hopefully should become a good source of info and chat for all things Triban 3.


----------



## Onthedrops (20 Jan 2013)

Thanks to the CycleChat forum members who have already joined. Quite a bit of activity as more members are getting involved.

New review section. Already becoming populated.


----------



## Julesh (20 Feb 2013)

Thanks for the invite. It's all a bit masonic (or is that Fight Club?) Mention the Triban 3 in a thread and you get invited into a secret society. Looking forward to the review thread - compares Triban 3s to other Triban 3's?


----------

